# Forgotten Frogs



## Kees Hood (Nov 20, 2014)

What are some frogs that used to be present or even common in the hobby that have since become very rare or nonexistent? Which frogs do you guys predict will follow this path?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

7 years ago darklands pumilio were everywhere. Now nowhere I've seen. Chocolate luecs hard to find also.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Haven't seen loma partidas in awhile. Seems like quepos granulifera might not keep up with the new large obligates.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

this is an interesting thread...perhaps it will invigorate interest in the hard-to-find frogs and create a desire to breed them...but unless the frog is able to be sold, the prospect gets a little dimmer....will be following...


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Jungle_John said:


> Chocolate luecs hard to find also.


These are not a true morph/locale, so many people (including myself) have started to breed them back in with standard leucomelas.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Panguana sirensis/lamasi as well as the red/orange Czech line have all but disappeared, Iquitos and FG vents seem scarce, A. femoralis/zaparo, D. tinctorius alanis, black saul, lorenzo. Old line (non-UE) retics, and many more that those in the hobby longer than I have been can recollect.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

3 stripe trivs,where are they now?


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

You ask for predictions, too, so here's mine: Highland R. variabilis. Seems like everybody only wants the southerns.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Also,where in the heck are the Blue Trunctatus?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Peruvian gold vents
quinquevittatus
castis
narrow band aurotaenia
phyllobates lugubris


----------



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

I had a chance to buy a proven pair of Adelphobates castaneoticus “Brazil Nut frog" years ago and didn't. Now kicking myself. Copyright of pic Saurian.net. Also, there use to be a local breeder here in St. Louis who would breed Reticulata like crazy and sell cheap, now they are less common and $$$!


----------



## Kees Hood (Nov 20, 2014)

I personally have noticed a less white/blue bastis around in the last 6 months. Not sure if they're just not being sold or some have started to breed them into the general basti stock


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm newer to the hobby but there are a lot of older threads but not any recent ones on amazonicas or vents inlcuding blackwaters, iquitos, reds, FG. It also seems like people don't post about many of the tinc morphs anymore.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Blue/White bastis? Never have seen any around,ever!


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

A. Zaparo and Castis.

I have not located any Zaparo in the U.S.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd imagine castaneoticus fell out of favor due to the legal concerns...

you don't see many quinquevittatus or azureiventris around nowadays. I think a lot of people got discouraged with azureiventris due to the crazy sex ratios.

A lot of the old ventrimaculata morphs seem to be hard to come by too.

The older and more dull-looking pumilio seem to be taking a slide due to all the recent imports.


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

moonshine galactonotus 

They have completely fallen off the map 8 years ago and I have yet to see one since


Blue galactonotus 

They appeared to be readily available in Europe for a few years and now are very hard to locate. I don't think they made their way to the U.S unfortunately.


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

FrogTim said:


> iquitos


Im actually in the process of getting a group of 6! so hopefully they'll be coming back


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

MDfrog said:


> Blue galactonotus
> 
> They appeared to be readily available in Europe for a few years and now are very hard to locate. I don't think they made their way to the U.S unfortunately.


Or fortunately...


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Iquitos vents (well, former vents) are great. I miss mine a lot, need to try and get another trio or so of them here soon if I can find them.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

also, we have to keep in mind there are the "old line" Todd Kelley iquitos and then the Understory Enterprises line. The ones from UE will likely not go anywhere, but you don't see the Todd Kelley line as much anymore.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't really see a lot of standard green imitators any more either. Green lamasi, orange lamasi and Frye line blue jeans are a couple more I haven't seen in the classifieds for a while. 
If anyone is still working with Kelly/Linbo line variabillis please PM me!


----------



## medusa (Oct 30, 2011)

I suspect the lamasi/sirensis morphs suffered from the common boom-bust cycle. They were everywhere for a while, the value dropped. Now you can hardly find them.

One question that has been lingering with me: How many of these apparently "forgotten frogs" are actually still around, but are being sold on Facebook now instead of the forums? I am not on Facebook but I know there are lots of FB pages specifically for amphibian trade, plus the personal and commercial sites of hobbyists and frog related businesses. Many of the FB pages are 'closed groups' so you can't see the content unless you are part of the group. Obviously I am very curious what I will find if/when I join.

So, for those of you that are on DB and those FB pages, can you tell us if there is a difference in the frogs available at both places? Or is it just the same frogs being posted in numerous locations?


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

carola1155 said:


> Or fortunately...


I forgot galactonotus are seen as grey area frogs.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

A lot of these forgotten frogs are going to make a come back in years to come.


----------



## pako (Apr 30, 2015)

Phyllobates said:


> quinquevittatus


This is amazing!


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> A lot of these forgotten frogs are going to make a come back in years to come.


I hope so. Everything is cyclical it seems. What I'm hoping for is that as the hobby expands, we'll get more 'niche' interests as it were, and some of these old, and or less popular species or genera will make a comeback as the market generally grows. I for one, can't wait to see more Ameerega gain popularity


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Aside from recently purchasing a group of four, I rarely, if ever see Hyloxalus Azureiventris being talked about. They're really amazing group frogs, bold, and with bright colors. From what I understand, they are sadly very male heavy, making them difficult to breed.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

B-NICE said:


> A lot of these forgotten frogs are going to make a come back in years to come.





TarantulaGuy said:


> I hope so. Everything is cyclical it seems. What I'm hoping for is that as the hobby expands, we'll get more 'niche' interests as it were, and some of these old, and or less popular species or genera will make a comeback as the market generally grows. I for one, can't wait to see more Ameerega gain popularity


Unfortunately I think any come backs are likely short term. Given our mismanagement of many of these lines, we're going to be genetically bottlenecked with what few animals we have left, and our captive populations will struggle long term. Case in point - Lorenzo. The domestic line dwindled to Schwinn's animals 15 or so years ago. Now you can only find a handful of them (if that). Understory brought some in from Europe, but it's not enough to get a proper founders population going. 

I'd look at this thread as a cautionary tale of how many old line animals have simply disappeared from the hobby as we pivot to chase new imports and forget about what we already have. It's kind of sad, but hopefully it will challenge us to adopt more structured programs for managing our animals. 

Man I'm such a downer....how about this from ADG number 10 (you'll have to click on it for a full read):








And $150 F1 D. azureus from 1994:








And a male histrionicus for $65...in the same ad with a male powder blue tinc for....$95 (1996 vol 24):


----------

